# Writers of FAF



## KimberVaile (Jun 25, 2020)

Tell me your experiences with being a writer in the fandom. Difficult to make money off of ? Difficult to hold an audience? How do you adjust to the challenges of being a writer in the fandom? 

Unless your complaints involve bemoaning catering to a gay reader base, of course, cause like, the fandom is gaaaaay man. Cause I am an awful and find that to be an incredibly stupid complaint, nobody is forcing you to cater to anybody.


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jun 25, 2020)

I've been looking to start out on something of this kind myself. I can't be called a writer yet, technically, but still. 

Looking at the situation from a general perspective, it seems difficult to write something that would catch a number of people's attention. With your art being buried beneath tons of similiarly-looking posst, the odds are far from one's side. Where do you even start out, where you could post writing for others to see?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 26, 2020)

I do a bit of writing for myself on occasion, but it is more a hobby to me than anything. Its definitely a challenge to get noticed, the appeal of writing takes more investment to appreciate I think, more so than art, it really is an uphill battle.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2020)

I _could _make money off of it, but I refuse to. Not just because I'd be stuck writing inflation porn or something all day, but because I couldn't properly represent the price it deserves. I can't just tell someone I'm willing to charge based on word count. I prefer my writings to have flow and structure, not just me thinking of how I can triple the sentences it takes to convey a single thought or action. I put a lot of time and effort into just one thing, and I don't know what price would be fair for that, that people would even want to pay for in the end. 

Since I do art and write, I feel like my writings have that extra chance to get noticed- but it doesn't mean anyone is actually going to be that into it (especially since they're still considered rough drafts). I think the biggest challenge (as a reader) is that I can't get myself in the mood to try and learn a new world and set of characters, because I'll most likely be disappointed/betrayed by the author in the end. Sometimes the writer's style/vocabulary is a turnoff. I also have a hard time staying focused/can't picture things as well as others can...and since looking at pictures was always the best part about a lot of books growing up, I decided to include some to help tell the story where my words (and lack of experience) are unable to.

I honestly can't recommend any good sites. The ones I used to look to for feedback no longer exist and all the new ones I come across usually revolve around paying monthly subscriptions or have bad rep.


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jun 26, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I _could _make money off of it, but I refuse to. Not just because I'd be stuck writing inflation porn or something all day, but because I couldn't properly represent the price it deserves. I can't just tell someone I'm willing to charge based on word count. I prefer my writings to have flow and structure, not just me thinking of how I can triple the sentences it takes to convey a single thought or action. I put a lot of time and effort into just one thing, and I don't know what price would be fair for that, that people would even want to pay for in the end.
> 
> Since I do art and write, I feel like my writings have that extra chance to get noticed- but it doesn't mean anyone is actually going to be that into it (especially since they're still considered rough drafts). I think the biggest challenge (as a reader) is that I can't get myself in the mood to try and learn a new world and set of characters, because I'll most likely be disappointed/betrayed by the author in the end. Sometimes the writer's style/vocabulary is a turnoff. I also have a hard time staying focused/can't picture things as well as others can...and since looking at pictures was always the best part about a lot of books growing up, I decided to include some to help tell the story where my words (and lack of experience) are unable to.
> 
> I honestly can't recommend any good sites. The ones I used to look to for feedback no longer exist and all the new ones I come across usually revolve around paying monthly subscriptions or have bad rep.



Nice to see a sane person.

Yeah, what's the logic behind commissioned writing, anyway? Does anyone even buy it in the first place?
I can't quite put my talon on it, but there's just something strange in pretty much paying people to write fanfiction about your characters, and still seeing value in the results, even though you had no part in it.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 26, 2020)

i've considered several times in the past uploading some samples and possibly making commissions from writing, but i personally opted out and chose not to share my work at all. i feel like in general, writing isn't as respected as an art form in the fandom as it really should be, and therefore there isn't many who would pay people a respectful amount for an enormous amount of writing, let alone the very rare occasions where people even commission for it at all. it would be more stress and work than what it's worth.

that and the idea that my writing would be vastly overshadowed by countless sparkledog femboys who throw money at random artists to get 50 softcore porn pieces a month, while understandable, wouldn't sit right with me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2020)

dragonofdestiny said:


> Nice to see a sane person.
> 
> Yeah, what's the logic behind commissioned writing, anyway? Does anyone even buy it in the first place?
> I can't quite put my talon on it, but there's just something strange in pretty much paying people to write fanfiction about your characters, and still seeing value in the results, even though you had no part in it.



_Why thank you_. UuU

I'm aware that not everyone is a writer, so commissioning makes sense... but... I'm not sure what a Lucario with a macro wang is gonna do to progress their...'story' per say.
I've only ever been asked for fetish/smut stuff, so it's probably just purely for them to wank off to. And anyone else I've helped for free, has always been using it for fanfictions in the end. I've never had anyone ask me for legit 100% original content to know for sure!

Maybe they just get excited because their idea is _one step closer to being realized_? Iunno.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 26, 2020)

I've done freelance writing before but I'll be completely honest it pays like shit and the work was really inconsistent. So a year ago I decided to make the jump and start doing adult stuff.

And a year later it pays my bills, I have a steady and dedicated group of clients, and I have no intention of going back to whatever the fuck content writing I was doing before. I will warn you though, yeah having one big client who consistently pays a shitton is really nice. But if they ever leave it really hurts and I hope the rest of your clientele are able to support you while you hunt for your next whale.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 27, 2020)

I sell my stories on Amazon Kindle and while I don't make tons of money, mostly because I do zero advertising, I do get fairly reasonable (to me) sales. There really is an audience out there who want to read those weird stories you seem to think people aren't interested in.

I don't understand why writers on this site seem to think their only options are giving their stories away or selling commissions.


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 27, 2020)

I'll start with this, from another thread in this section, regarding the sales aspect:
"I actually went through Bookbaby; I sell through Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Kobo, . . . 23 retailers total, I believe.

Word count, ~100,000

E-book sells for $3.99usd. I chose to hire a printing house and I own my paper inventory; retail, $10usd plus shipping. As an unknown, I priced it under what similar books were selling for. I'll price it higher, next time.
Drawbacks: I am my own publisher, publicist, and shipping staff. I pay for everything up front. I am not plugged into the system as well as the established publishing and printing houses. Storage.
Positives: I own all rights to my work. All inventory is paid for; no payments going out.

Sales figures are low; hundreds not thousands of e-books and high-quality paperbacks sold. Though not in great numbers, the written reviews, the life-blood of published works, have been great. Not bad, considering no promotional investment beyond word of mouth and the occasional social media update. More time and/or money invested in promotion would certainly boost sales.

Artwork was commissioned for the story. Hired a technical assistant to build the book for me. This was an expensive route to go, but I enjoy the artwork for its own sake and I learned a great deal on how the entire process works.

(Unasked question, have you made any money?)
My book sales have so far repaid all of my publishing costs, including technical and artwork, as well as some of the cost of the paper inventory. Every sale brings me closer to zero balance, and the book is selling."

The Accidental Ambassador, by D A Barr

I did not write this novel for the FAF fandom; I wrote it for my own enjoyment and realized that others might enjoy reading it. I continue to write for my own enjoyment, and work other jobs to cover my needs. If, one day, the popularity and subsequent sales of my books provides me with a livable income, then I certainly won't complain. Regarding writing for others, as in taking commissions, I'm not against the idea. I just haven't done any commission work since I stopped writing RPG game scenarios for people, almost thirty years ago.


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 27, 2020)

dragonofdestiny said:


> Nice to see a sane person.
> 
> Yeah, what's the logic behind commissioned writing, anyway? Does anyone even buy it in the first place?
> I can't quite put my talon on it, but there's just something strange in pretty much paying people to write fanfiction about your characters, and still seeing value in the results, even though you had no part in it.



 Yet people, like myself, who have no visual artistic talent, pay others to create artworks for them. I now have beautiful illustrations and portraits to look at, of people and places that I have imagined, yet was not capable of bringing to light. Does this also not make sense to you?


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jun 27, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> Yet people, like myself, who have no visual artistic talent, pay others to create artworks for them. I now have beautiful illustrations and portraits to look at, of people and places that I have imagined, yet was not capable of bringing to light. Does this also not make sense to you?


It does? There's no need to get shirty.


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 27, 2020)

Just in case you meant "shitty", it was intended as a thought provoking question. I feel as if you have taken it as an insult. I am not in the habit of insulting anyone. I find it a waste of everyone's time, including mine. My apologies. Please explain to me how I could have better phrased it for you.


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jun 28, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> Just in case you meant "shitty", it was intended as a thought provoking question. I feel as if you have taken it as an insult. I am not in the habit of insulting anyone. I find it a waste of everyone's time, including mine. My apologies. Please explain to me how I could have better phrased it for you.


Oh. Well, _shirty _is also an adjective, and swearing is rude, so I don't do it. And it's alright, I'm pretty sure I know what you mean.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 28, 2020)

Im a writer and I do write fanfictions and soon I want to make my own series based on Jets but in a furry universe called Hyperwings its kinda like in the style of ace combat games but mixed in with the element of fantasy.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 3, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I _could _make money off of it, but I refuse to. Not just because I'd be stuck writing inflation porn or something all day, but because I couldn't properly represent the price it deserves. I can't just tell someone I'm willing to charge based on word count. I prefer my writings to have flow and structure, not just me thinking of how I can triple the sentences it takes to convey a single thought or action. I put a lot of time and effort into just one thing, and I don't know what price would be fair for that, that people would even want to pay for in the end.
> 
> Since I do art and write, I feel like my writings have that extra chance to get noticed- but it doesn't mean anyone is actually going to be that into it (especially since they're still considered rough drafts). I think the biggest challenge (as a reader) is that I can't get myself in the mood to try and learn a new world and set of characters, because I'll most likely be disappointed/betrayed by the author in the end. Sometimes the writer's style/vocabulary is a turnoff. I also have a hard time staying focused/can't picture things as well as others can...and since looking at pictures was always the best part about a lot of books growing up, I decided to include some to help tell the story where my words (and lack of experience) are unable to.
> 
> I honestly can't recommend any good sites. The ones I used to look to for feedback no longer exist and all the new ones I come across usually revolve around paying monthly subscriptions or have bad rep.



Have ever thought of checking out the Furry Writers Guild? No fees, no dues at least not yet. They are always looking for illustrations and book covers and are free with good Beta readers and advise, help from many published authors and even some of the publishers.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

Gnarl said:


> Have ever thought of checking out the Furry Writers Guild? No fees, no dues at least not yet. They are always looking for illustrations and book covers and are free with good Beta readers and advise, help from many published authors and even some of the publishers.


Thank you for the suggestion! 
I'd consider it, but I have a feeling they'd deem my work to be... 'not anthropomorphic enough'. Maybe I'll join when I start working on those volumes.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 3, 2020)

We would do no such thing, many of our authors also do mainstream writing.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2020)

Gnarl said:


> We would do no such thing, many of our authors also do mainstream writing.


After taking a good look at the sign up sheet, I don't think this is gonna work out. They want me to have publications already made and I literally don't have anything semi-polished done yet. 
I also don't like that I can't see what I'm actually signing up for, before I do it, so I can't be bothered.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 4, 2020)

I can understand if you don't want to, but you only need to be published to be a full member. come check it out on our discord chat. 
Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
We are friendly and fun. Or don't if you don't want to.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2020)

Gnarl said:


> I can understand if you don't want to, but you only need to be published to be a full member. come check it out on our discord chat.
> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> We are friendly and fun. Or don't if you don't want to.



The link isn't redirecting me to the server (just takes me to discord.com). I tried looking up things like 'writers guild' but nothing comes up.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 5, 2020)

Furry writers guild


----------

